# Dungeon/Castle decor help!



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am doing a theme party and my basement is going to be a dungeon castle . I have a lifesize knight in armor and the scene setters that look like dungeon or castle walls. I am stuck at what else to put down there! I was thinking maybe gargoyles? I need help! 
Thank you


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Candle-style chandelier, torch lights, candlabras, coat of arms, swords, fabric banners, chains, ball and chain, chains on walls, leather and stone items, wooden doors with bars, woven baskets with skulls, skeletons, rats, mice, cockroaches, spiders, webbing all come to mind.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I think ghost of spookie pretty much covered everything I was going to suggest lol

MsM


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Hanging cages and implements of torture..

Depends on how gory you want to make it....


----------



## dyceskynes (Sep 5, 2007)

I made some cheap candelabras last year out of white and grey pvc and those flicker bulbs, they really helped with the mood. I used those scene setters before and I had to be careful with the lighting because the panels are glossy.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ... rats, mice, cockroaches, spiders....


I like the idea of live rats, mice, cockroaches and spiders all running around loose in the basement!!!! Great effect! I love it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

dyceskynes said:


> I made some cheap candelabras last year out of white and grey pvc and those flicker bulbs, they really helped with the mood. I used those scene setters before and I had to be careful with the lighting because the panels are glossy.



I wonder if you could spray the scenesetter material with a clear matte finish spray and get the effect you want....I've used some 3M product in the past on some art projects.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Dang, got it all covered already! I like the idea of a medival torture chamber. Goblets are the only thing I can think to add.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

ghost of spookie said:


> candle-style chandelier, torch lights, candlabras, coat of arms, swords, fabric banners, chains, ball and chain, chains on walls, leather and stone items, wooden doors with bars, woven baskets with skulls, skeletons, rats, mice, cockroaches, spiders, webbing all come to mind.


what gos said!!!!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I am doing a theme party and my basement is going to be a dungeon castle . I have a lifesize knight in armor and the scene setters that look like dungeon or castle walls. I am stuck at what else to put down there! I was thinking maybe gargoyles? I need help!
> Thank you


Check out this Halloween Costumes for Adults, Teens & Kids - Halloween Supplies : Buy Costumes
And note attachments.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

slaz amazing where did you get the gargoyle?


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Erin, I don't have the ghoul yet, but I will.  I noticed it on this site.




slaz said:


> Check out this Halloween Costumes for Adults, Teens & Kids - Halloween Supplies : Buy Costumes


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

What about skeletons in shackles.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Annea said:


> What about skeletons in shackles.


Hey Annea, they were on the same site.
Click on top tab Decorations & Props.
Scroll down to Halloween (555) on the left hand side
Change the display count to 96 per pg.
I believe it is on page 3
They are not real but I think they look pretty neat w/some great lighting maybe green.
They are plastic sheet wall add-ons. Stick on wall w/sticky tack.
This site has a lot of neat things.


----------

